# Help ID'ing a Bullet-Shell-Casing (?)



## B-17engineer (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi. 

Bought this in Gettysburg today. To add to my collection of ammo.

Reads on the bottom. 20 MM MK4 1944. What would this be used for? Plane, antiaircraft gun etc.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 7, 2009)

It looks to be a 20mm shell, but as for who made it I have no clue. The 20MMMK4 and the the 44 markings don't lend them to anything that I've seen but I'm no expert either.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks Aaron! Just realized the 20. Curious as to what used it and who made it so I can 'label' it


----------



## Erich (Nov 7, 2009)

just to let you know it is not German


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks! Are the British the only ones who use MK?


----------



## Erich (Nov 7, 2009)

it is machine-kanon in German but the marking was not put on the 2cm or 3cm Lw rounds


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh. So its safe to say this is British?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 7, 2009)

I think US, used in the 20mm Oerlikon.


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 8, 2009)

Have a look on the quarry nildram site of Tony Williams he has photos of 20mm ammo 

Untitled Document

It looks like it could be the 20x110RB round from the Oerlikon Anti Aircraft gun


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 8, 2009)

VB and fastmongrel I think your right! Thanks!!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 15, 2009)

Just in case I want to remember that the Oerlikon MK 4 was an AAA automatic cannon, not an aircraft machinegun. It was used mostly by the US navy.


----------

